

Bringing Computer Science to Biology and Genetics - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/03/putting-a-computer-science-spin-on-genetic-diagnostics.ars

======
thisisnotmyname
The writeup seems a bit goofy and I can't find the paper with the doi. Anyone
else having any luck finding the actual paper?

~~~
borga
It seems that this is the one:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/03/11/0910200107.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/03/11/0910200107.abstract?sid=3fe4cc22-9d94-48b9-b5d6-12b0fb09652d)

10.1073/pnas.0910200107

but I'm not completely sure.

~~~
Estragon
The paper you link to actually seems more interesting to me than the one
described in the OP. Definitely a different paper, though, unless the OP
author was on crack.

~~~
thisisnotmyname
Yeah, that's a different one, but you're right, it is way more interesting.
What they've found is that the interactions of groups of proteins is very
highly conserved, so proteins that work together towards a function in plants
are still working together in humans, for example, even after millions of
years of evolution. They use this to find a plant model for a neurological
development disorder.

